# Broken Teeth Please help!!



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a full grown elong and he chipped, broke or lost his two front teeth, i dont know wich it is, all i know is there gone! He was trying to attack me through the glass when he turned around a made a full speed swing at me and hit the glass with his mouth open dead on, i seen both teeth sink to the bottom of the tank. Are they gone forever, will they grow back, if so how long will it take, will it effect his eating??


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

they will grow back, their teeth are natrually shed anyways. Regrowth time will depend on how close they are to being replaced. nothing to worry about,

take them out they make a neat souvineer

andy


----------



## evoempyre (Oct 5, 2007)

i had a RBP do the same in my tank, swam full speed into the side and actually cracked his skull, and lost some teeth, he is still alive and has teeth again so i wouldnt worry


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

untill he recovers i would cover tha tank with a towle so he doesnt do it again


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

evoempyre said:


> i had a RBP do the same in my tank, swam full speed into the side and actually cracked his skull, and lost some teeth, he is still alive and has teeth again so i wouldnt worry


How do you know he "cracked" his skull?
Just curious not being an a$$


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

coz thats what happens when you go full speed......... lol


----------

